# Firmware: Canon EOS 5D Mark IV v1.3.2



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 27, 2021)

> Canon has released a minor firmware update for the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV.
> Firmware Version 1.3.2 incorporates the following fix:
> 
> Improves the camera’s connection compatibility to a PC while using a USB 3.0 or higher compatible cable.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Tidy Media (May 27, 2021)

Glad to see they're still pushing Quality Of Life updates for this gear!


----------



## bdeutsch (May 27, 2021)

I hope it helps. My tethered connections are always a little unstable.


Deutsch Photography: NYC’s Top Corporate, Executive and Actor Headshot Photographer NYC


----------



## Tremotino (May 29, 2021)

Does anyone know how to view and access the memory cards by connecting the camera via usb cable to a mac in finder? Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## mpmark (May 30, 2021)

Tremotino said:


> Does anyone know how to view and access the memory cards by connecting the camera via usb cable to a mac in finder? Any help would be very appreciated.


Why bother? Just get yourself a card reader, so much easier.


----------



## HenryL (May 31, 2021)

Don't have my Mk IV any longer, but I don't recall this being possible as, at least on MacOS, the cameras are not mounted as mass storage devices.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 31, 2021)

Tremotino said:


> Does anyone know how to view and access the memory cards by connecting the camera via usb cable to a mac in finder? Any help would be very appreciated.


As has been said, the cards are not recognized as mass storage devices so they don’t show in the ‘Finder’. 

However if you open a photo app, ‘Photos’, photoshop, Lightroom etc the cards are listed as viewable and you can see all the images on them.


----------



## Tremotino (May 31, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> As has been said, the cards are not recognized as mass storage devices so they don’t show in the ‘Finder’.
> 
> However if you open a photo app, ‘Photos’, photoshop, Lightroom etc the cards are listed as viewable and you can see all the images on them.


Yes... I use darktable for import.. LOL 
but I don't use it anymore for editing. 
On linux I use rapid photo downloader which was an amazing piece of software. But sadly there is nothing similar for macOS.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 1, 2021)

Tremotino said:


> Yes... I use darktable for import.. LOL
> but I don't use it anymore for editing.
> On linux I use rapid photo downloader which was an amazing piece of software. But sadly there is nothing similar for macOS.


But what functionality does that give you that Finder doesn’t when you use a card reader?


----------



## stevelee (Jun 1, 2021)

It varies some by model, mainly whether the computer has an SD card slot. My iMac does, so I just pop in the card, and it shows up in the Finder like any other drive. I can drag and drop the photo files to any folder I like. Or I can bring them in though Bridge or probably Photos. I would think any Mac with a card slot would work that way, and so should a card reader plugged into USB.

If I ever upgrade my Mac, I guess I will have to spend a few hundred dollars at OWC for hubs, adaptors, cables, dongles, etc., to get into the modern world of Thunderbolt 5 and USB 8 or whatever the two ports it will have by then.


----------



## Tremotino (Jun 1, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> But what functionality does that give you that Finder doesn’t when you use a card reader?


It automatically renames the photos as I defined and structures the photos in folders, its also extremely fast and let's me automatically add or remove exif data.. Finder can't do all this. 
I do have a SD card reader but I also have one CF memory card... But I don't want to bring with me ( and buy it) one more card reader for CF cards. I think it's kind of nonsense to spend money on a technology that is already extinct.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 2, 2021)

Canon also announced firmware updates to C70, C300, and C500.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jun 2, 2021)

Basically this shows that Canon still supports a bit the 5D4, what I didn't expect anymore...


----------



## Juppeck (Jun 4, 2021)

Canon supports the EOS5Ds(r) too, yet. I got the usb30 port compatibility issues too and the update solve this similar like on my 5d4. I don't use an Mac and would plan this.


----------



## tron (Jun 9, 2021)

Juppeck said:


> Canon supports the EOS5Ds(r) too, yet. I got the usb30 port compatibility issues too and the update solve this similar like on my 5d4. I don't use an Mac and would plan this.


Interesting since there hasn't been a reference in anything USB related in EOS 5DsR firmware updated.






EOS 5DS R - Support - Download drivers, software and manuals - Canon Europe


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon-europe.com





Firmware Version 1.1.4 incorporates the following enhancement:
1. Updated language displayed in the menu to improve readability.

Firmware Version 1.1.4 is for cameras with firmware up to Version 1.1.3. If the camera's firmware is already Version 1.1.4, it is not necessary to update the firmware.

Notes:
Users manual in the WEB is updated accordingly. Please download the manual as well as the latest firmware. You can download it from the official WEB site.

Q&A:
Preparations for a firmware update:
After the downloaded compressed file (.dmg file) is extracted, a firmware folder is created.

*Extracting the downloaded file:
The downloaded folder is automatically extracted, and a firmware folder is created. If the download folder cannot be automatically extracted, double-click the folder.

In the folder you downloaded are the firmware ( 5DSR0114.FIR / file size: 32,819,136 bytes) and instructions on the firmware update procedures (a PDF file in five languages: Japanese, English, French, Spanish, and Simplified Chinese). Before starting the firmware update operations, please be sure to check the procedure in accordance with the instruction.

Changes in Version 1.1.3:
1. Corrects a PTP communications vulnerability.
2. Corrects a vulnerability related to firmware update.

Changes in Version 1.1.2:
1. Support has been added for chromatic aberration correction, peripheral illumination correction, distortion correction, and Digital Lens Optimizer when using Digital Photo Professional to process RAW images captured with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E17mm F4L, TS-E24mm F3.5L II, TS-E50mm F2.8L MACRO, TS-E90mm F2.8L MACRO, or TS-E135mm F4L MACRO.
2. Fixes a phenomenon in which standard exposure may not be obtained, or an irregular exposure may result, when Silent LV (Live View) shooting with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E50mm F2.8L MACRO, TS-E90mm F2.8L MACRO, or TS-E135mm F4L MACRO.
3. Support for Exif 2.31 has been added.

Changes in Version 1.1.1:
1. Corrects a phenomenon in which shooting may not be completed while using HDR (High Dynamic Range) Mode, when certain combinations of settings are selected.
2. Corrects the phenomenon of Err70 which occurs with certain combinations of settings.
3. Corrects the level display when the camera is held in the vertical orientation with the hand grip pointing downward.
4. Corrects a phenomenon in which, when using certain CF cards, it may take approximately five seconds for the camera to power on depending on when the camera's power switch was turned <ON>.

Changes in Version 1.1.0:
1. Support for the Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 has been added.


----------

